# Making Biltong



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2020)

Got some meat sliced and in the works for some biltong. 

Here is my dry and liquids.







The biltong mix i am using is Crown National.  You can jazz it up with whatever you like, i added 2 T of Crown National Chilii bite mix.






Eye round. You can use just about any meat.












Sprinkle some of the dry mix on the bottom of your container.






Lay the meat on that.






Sprinkle the vinegar solution onto the meat strips, you can rub it in some.












Then sprinkle the dry on the strips, get the sides also.
Continue with the strips of meat.






Cover and fridge, hang tomorrow.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 5, 2020)

In the biltong drum for 4-5 days of dry time.
Ceramic bulb not being used this time, supposed to be warm today.






Fan reversed to blow down.


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2020)

Looks good....     Is case hardening a problem with biltong ???   Is there a way you adjust the air flow of the fan ???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 5, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Looks good....     Is case hardening a problem with biltong ???   Is there a way you adjust the air flow of the fan ???


If you add humidity you could get some CH. My fan is a pc fan and blows about 1.5 cfm, just to keep the air moving and bugs out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2020)

Biltong is looking good. Few more days yet. Supposed to be warm the next few days.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2020)

Biltong needs a couple more hang days still.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2020)

Biltong is done out of the dryer barrel.
Putting some cold smoke to it for 30 mins with pecan smoke.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2020)

Oh yeah good. The chilli bite mix with the biltong mix is really good, the pecan cold smoke added extra flavor. Next time i will try some cold smoke with apple.


----------

